# Estee Lauder, Clinique, Dior, and Lancome



## braidey (Dec 13, 2007)

Do you wear anything from these lines?  Normally I walk pass these lines because they look so boring.  I like Dior but they are expensive.


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sometimes I use Clinique powder and foundation.  It doesn't cause breakouts for me and a lot of foundations do.  I also like Clinique Almost lipstick in Black Honey and Angel Red.


----------



## anaibb (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a few e/s from Clinique that hold quite ok and also used to use their powder. Quite ok.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 14, 2007)

I know what you mean. I usually go to MAC. Bobbi Brown (lol, i almost put Boobi Brown), or benefit cuz they're the most inviting. I like Dior's stuff too but I don't buy it!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_   I also like Clinique Almost lipstick in Black Honey_

 
me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's such a pretty color!


----------



## Linda Baby (Dec 14, 2007)

I find that a lot of people are intimidated when they are at the counter. Lauder and Lancome ... I LOVE! and Clinique ... well, it's ALWAYS busy at the Clinique counter. Prestige but affordable. They are big on skincare and are getting better with makeup. Lauder have fabulous foundation and lipglosses and skincare ... you must try Advance Night Repair. And Lancome have really great makeup. I haven't tried their skincare but I know it can be pricey ... over $100 CDN for some creams!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 14, 2007)

I love Clinique. I have been wearing it since high school and that has been a long time ago. Most of my skin care products are Clinique. It's a great makeup line and I think more WOC should check out Clinique, especially some of the skin care items.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 14, 2007)

Estee Lauder has some velvety eye shadow. Their MINK is the darkest brown ever and no frost, pure pigment for making a crease appear where there is lacking...... Gold Nugget is the goldest shadow-ever!  They make good mascara. I never liked Clinique. Their makeup looked....dull.....they should have just concentrated on skin care-they do that really, really well. Liz Arden makes great bronzer and bronze colors like eyeshadow and lip gloss. Lovely colors, lovely lipsticks too. They don't sell the line in Hawaii.  When I was in the Mainland, I was Eliz. Arden CRAZY! Lancome I liked in the 90's....they had a bigger selection of colors and especially quads then. They had some really hip lipsticks. They did a vamp shade even before Chanel...called Violine I believe. Now they are...mediocre.Lauder-back on the subject-has pretty lipsticks like MAC, but like MAC, they fall right out of the bullet after a couple uses.....They do make nice foundation colors for women who are not pink or ashy.

I don't like the Clinique uniforms. They look like lab techs. Like they had a week long course in phlebotomy (drawing blood) and are very, very serious about their job. Lighten up!!! I also never saw a male Clinique attendant.  Today I buzzed passed Macy's on the way to my bus and both MAC MUA were men. There was a young lady from Clinique in her lab jacket, no one at Chanel or Shiseido or Benefit. (Macy's is a one floor, teeny store in Waikiki!)
Lancome had no attendants either. Macy's always has MAC well staffed .  The other lines often have a floater-according to someone who helped me purchase an Estee Lauder haul last month.I was only left with the impression, looking at their website a few years back, that they were expecting Thom Ford to do a miracle-but he went on to his own named line of fragrances after introducing  Youth Dew Amber (delicious) and a couple lipsticks, and a bronzer in a shmaltzy compact. 

The thing is...many of the Lauder lines appeal to women who wear less makeup and use more skin care, so the lines are skewed that way except for MAC which is bombarded with teenagers who don;t have lines ands bags and sagging-they just want a fast food oriented, hip , trendy makeup and really, who could blame them.....
At my age, I am really not a label whore, I am looking for things that work (I am a scientist and an artist by profession). I am gonna shop around.


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 14, 2007)

I dont wear anything from *Estee Lauder* but I did find one of their perfumes to be awesome so that will be my first purchase from them.

I purchased one item from the *Clinique* line but then returned it b/c it didnt do much for the oil my skin was producing so it was a waste of money, lol. 

*Dior* is really nice but the eyeshadows arent quite as pigmented as I'm used to and the colors dont seem to go well with me but I do like their lipglosses etc. so not a bad line, but I would love to explore it more.

I havent bought anything from *Lancome* but I do like a lipstick from there that I got free in a swap. Everything from that line seems so boring so I just dont waste my time, lol.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 14, 2007)

for some reason clinique makeup makes me breakout, weird huh. i liek dior bronzers and lippies, although i dont have any for myself.


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I love Clinique. I have been wearing it since high school and that has been a long time ago. Most of my skin care products are Clinique. It's a great makeup line and I think more WOC should check out Clinique, especially some of the skin care items._

 
They have several yellow based foundations that work with my skin tone, and there three step system for acne cleared up my skin quickly. I keep trying other things on my face, but I always end up buying the three step system again.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 21, 2007)

To be honest EL seems for the elderly crowd, Clinique I find quite sterile ad off putting except for the High Impact mascara, Dior doesn't draw me in except for the gloss and mascara (which I haven't tried) and again with Lancome it's the juicy tubes, mascara and perfume.


----------



## MACLover327 (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Lancome...and I'm not just saying that because I work for them...I truly believe in all their products. Yeah the skincare is very expensive, but so worth it. My skin has never looked better - its so radiant. I love our eyeshadows - VERY comparable to MACs, especially "pink carpet", "best dressed", "pose", "personal style", etc. Lots of pigment! : ) Theres nothing I dont like of ours - well im not too crazy about our fragrances. Our foundations and dual compacts sell like crazy...and you already know Lancome has the best mascara...try Hypnose and Definicils Pro - my two faves. They look great if you layer them too! For a dramatic, curly lashes look!


----------



## MACLover327 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh and yes I agree that Estee Lauder is boring & appeals to older women..and clinique's quality is cheap, their stuff makes me break out & their makeup sucks...dior is ok...too pricey though, i like their mascara..thats about it. Stick with Lancome & MAC!


----------



## Ashley Samantha (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLover327* 

 
_I love Lancome...and I'm not just saying that because I work for them...I truly believe in all their products. Yeah the skincare is very expensive, but so worth it. My skin has never looked better - its so radiant. I love our eyeshadows - VERY comparable to MACs, especially "pink carpet", "best dressed", "pose", "personal style", etc. Lots of pigment! : ) Theres nothing I dont like of ours - well im not too crazy about our fragrances. Our foundations and dual compacts sell like crazy...and you already know Lancome has the best mascara...try Hypnose and Definicils Pro - my two faves. They look great if you layer them too! For a dramatic, curly lashes look!_

 

Awww man I LOVE Pink Carpet, it's my favorite pink e/s of all time. My favorite highlighter for the brow bone, Vue, is also from Lancome. The magique mousse blush is amazing, it has got really good staying power.
I like their mascaras too - Definicils is my fave and I've definitely been meaning to pick up Courbe Virtuoso(sp?).
Where I am from the Lancome counter has the best GWPs, and their MUAs are soooo nice. I've walked away with goodie bags full of free stuff on multiple occasions. They are so willing to foster a real working relationship with their customers, hell - I'm thinking about applying myself as we have no MAC.


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a few free gifts from Estee Lauder but I don't care for their makeup.

Dior, definitely too expensive.  lol

Lancome's Color Fever glosses and Juicy Tubes glosses are nice.  The colors are versatile and they both feel great going on.

Clinique... wouldn't get anything from them color wise because I hate their skin products so much.


----------



## lvgz (Feb 10, 2008)

clinique- i like their skincare, lipsticks, and lipglosses. i actually have one of their bronzers and i looove the shade, but its a bit too glittery. try their lip products, so soft! i swear they feel like slimshines (r maybe even better!)
lancome- juicy tubes are good. not a big fan of many of their eyeshadows (i have a lot frm gwp). favorite highlighter is from there but thats about it.i heard their photogenic powder was wonderful, but my mom broke out from it (naturally clear skin runs in our family.) she however has sensitive skin so maybe thats why.
lauder- i actually like their mascaras a lot. for the longest time, i only wore their mascaras. their liner is pretty good too. eyeshadows are soft but not too big on color choices. i heard their foundation was WONDERFUL (double wear i think?). ive heard a lot of raves.
dior- mascara is good, eyeshadow is a hit and miss, and lipglosses are really nice. too expensive for my taste though. foundations are great in this line too, but im not too sure about color selection. ive heard raves about their fdtns too though


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 11, 2008)

Estee Lauder- Their double wear lipstick is nice (in Royal Ruby). 

Clinique-Different lipstick in tenderheart, buttershine lipsticks, blush in angel

Dior- meh, not a big fan. the creme de gloss is nice though.

Lancome- I LOVE the mascara (L'Extreme is awesome if you like lengthening mascaras). Also, the Juicytubes.


----------



## jade8783 (Feb 12, 2008)

Estee Lauder and Dior have really pretty lipsticks and lip glosses.
Dior also has good mascara and airbrush foundation.
Clinique is good with the Pore  Minimizing Instant Perfector as a primer for who has huge pores. Their mascaras are OK, natural, but not nothign special. Their glosses are nice and not sticky, but beware of the taste. it may taste like plastic or glue.
Lancome is my favorite brand for skin care, I use their moisturizers, scrub, cleanser, mask. I also use their Juicy tube in Smoothy and Clear. Their eyeshadow quads are not highly pigmented, so for me, they suck. I can't let olive green become olive green, light green becomes bright..they all stuck into a non-recognizeable shades for me. (I did use Primer Potion underneath)
Oh yeah, Lancome mascaras are good. Definicils can help with length and Virtuoso can help mush with curl. Nothing special about volumizing mascara, tho.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dior- DiorShow Mascara, that's it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a lot of Dior shadow-they have colours other lines don't.


----------



## Toya (Mar 4, 2008)

I have tried and liked a couple of the Dior eyeshadow palettes.  

I really like Lancome's Color Fever lipstick.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 13, 2008)

Scene outside MAC on March 7th: MAC attendants waving at passerbys, "Fafionettes" dancing in front of the store door.

Young man:Whoa lookat da clowns boobies? Can dey do that in da mall?
Female: I don't know.
Children (staring) silent.

Older Asian couple just staring. 

"Do you have candy?" (Little boy)
"Are you giving out makeup?" teenage girl.
Apparently the were going to do a presentation in the mall center stage on Fafi. Most of the people in the audience were teenage girls and men over 60. I didn't see any working women.The three "Fafionettes" had exposed cleavage and were dancing . Folding chairs were provided to the oldest men from the shopping center.A lot of the older men didn't speak anything but Japanese, and they seemed to be enjoying it more than the teenage girls who asked for samples. (The artist gave out 3 prizes-a lipglass, a compact, and something that appeared to be a paint pot)

The fafionettes were out side the mall MAC store, but not in MACY"S or Neiman's or the Nordstrom that was opening that day. Nordstrom artists had started doing makeovers in the parking lot at 7 in the morning.  My friend who was doing NARS that day said they had a number of national artists there, one had already fainted from the heat (like our March, wait till July!!!)

I think older women are not really drawn to shows with "fafionettes", but more drawn to lines like Lauder and Lancome because they are going to get a more  glam experience, and a look they can use at work or after. The young lady I see working a Lauder is more concerned I wear "pretty" colours that go with my skin rather than "what's new". Our mall MAC has young women in fishnets and bustiers. A fifty year old travel agent or someone like that(Hawaii is full of people who work in customer service industries) don't want a carnival atmosphere, they don't like the loud music, they feel like they are taken more seriously by the E l. lines. 
MAC is wildly successful, they shouldn't change their formula, but the older women who like MAC tend to buy it in dept stores rather than freestanding stores. We are lucky to have that option.


----------

